# August 2004 2wwers Pt 1



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

A new home for August.

May all your dreams become reality.

Lots of love and luck
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Chloe Isabella (a.k.a. Malty) Mummy's List!*

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June  Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK FET IVF ET - Testing - 23rd - 

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd - 

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th - 

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th - 

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th - 

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th - 

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th - 

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th - 

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th - 

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th - 

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th - 

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th - 

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th - 

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th - 

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th - 

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th - 

Liz11 FET IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th - 

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Sarah D FET ICSI ET - 17th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th - 

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th - 

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th

Cindy IUI - 23rd July  Testing - 6th

Alice M ICSI ET - ?? Testing - 11th

ZoeM IVF ET - ?? Testing - 12th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all

I'm what they call a 'low responder' - 3 follicles after 2+ weeks of GonalF. But, surprisingly, got 3 eggs collected on 23rd July, 2 of which fertlised. ET was on 26 July - 1 x 7 cell, 1 x 8 cell.

Am a freelancer, so have no work scheduled until 16 August.. consequently going up the wall.. and unlike all you UK gals, I'm in Australia and it's been raining for the past two weeks and cold!

Have my beta on 7 August.. it's my first IVF, so not sure what to expect - our problem is my age and 12.7 FSH level. As I keep saying to those in the know.. "We shall see"..

Vicki


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls sending you all good vibes for August testing - hang on in there and try not to test too early !!!

sending you all heaps of   

lets have lots of August BFPs

love Sarah xx


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiya all

Sorry, i've not been able to face coming on in a while, since BFN. Thanks to everyone who sent their love, it really helped. thanks especially to flopsy, you are a sweetie, and I really have everything crossed for you....

Sorry too to Ginger, Hayley, Liz, Klm, Luisa and Joe, and possibly Welshy..... not 100% yet
It wasnt a lucky time for us July august testers, LOTS of BFN's. 
HOWEVER.... CONGRATULATIONS to Clarky and Kiera, you shouldnt feel bad for a POSITIVE!!!!! you've wanted it for long enough. We wouldn't BE on this site if we weren't desperate for a BFP. Why else would we pump our bodies full of this crap, and put up with the stabbin and jabbin and sniffing!!!!! So it's GREAT news, and I just hope that the still waiters get better results. 
So good luck Poppy, flopsy, georgia, eliza, lou and anyone I've missed.

Take care, and I may cycle with some of you again in october / november time..
Love anni


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Sorry to start off this new thread with bad news. AF has started today with a vengeance.

DH is at work and I will not tell him until tonight. He is suffering worse than I am this cycle.

We have a friend from abroad staying with us and it will be difficult to get time together to grieve so I'll have to think of something.

I feel intensely frustrated and utterly gutted. We have spent so many resources on this - both time, hope and money I don't know where to go from here.

The area of my frustration is over immune issues. I had both IVIG's and steroids and my body still mounted an immune response with fever, sore throat and glands.

Too poor to afford a holiday. Further investigations and treatment will be very expensive if we can afford it at all. Sorry to whinge on. A bad day

Wishing the very best to all the 2ww'ers and a column of nice positive results on the list soon!

With lots of love from,


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Flopsy 
I am so sorry about the witch arriving, wish i had words of wisdom for u, if your friend staying with u knows about tx then i am sure they will want to give u time alone to be able to grieve and get strong again which am sure u will,if they dont know u could say it is a special date for u and u would love to spend just a little time alone with eachother hard but easier than explaining.
I am sure your dh will be upset ofcourse but aslong as he has u i am sure he will be ok and together u will be fine.
All the very best for the future
lol
lou xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Sending all you August Testers lots of   vibes !

Good luck everyone

Clare


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Flopsy,

So gutted for you!

Can't believe it...oh no you poor thing...I can't think of anything to say - hopefully after today you may feel a bit better.

loads of love and hugs to you


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Well I am still here and no show today, hopingthis is a good sign, just need to hold af off until wednesday, it could be late implantation and wednesday is our hospital appointment.
Love 
Welshy, (desperatley hoping eric and ern are still hanging in there)XXXXXXX


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi,

Wanted to know if I can be added to the list, I'm due to have ET done this afternoon and my test date will be the 16th August.

Good luck to all for those still waiting to test, congrates to all the BFP's. My thoughts are with you all who got a BFN, I too had a BFN back in April and couldn't even begin to explain how disappointed I felt.

Take care

Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi ladies,

My number went down today to 6 so I think its time to start the grieving process. I had read alot of inspiring stories with low betas that rose to eventually turn into healthy heartbeats, but this one was not meant to be for us. I've been instructed to continue with meds and test again on Wed. I know they want to see it go down to 0 to make sure that I don't need a D&C but why I'm still being kept on progesterone- I don't know?!

Welshy, I have everything crossed for you for Wed!! 
Dolly and Poppy- how are you doing? Praying for you guys!!!!!!!!!

Josie
xoxo


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello,

Flopsy, I have just read your news. I am so sorry. I hope you manage to get some time alone with your dh to grieve together. Sending you much love xx 

Sally
xxxx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi everyone. 

hello to vicki, holly and tammy best of luck girls.

Flopsy, im so so sorry that afs arrived its difficult to try and look ahead at a time like this but please dont give up . Wishing you all the best for the future. Your time will come.

Jan im really pleased to see your still with us. iv everything crossed for us for weds. 

Josie god i dont know what to say, talk about putting you through it. It sounds like theres still a chance and im praying for you.

As for me i still feel like af will arrive any second now. Still got the rumblings down below my stomach has gone flatter and boobs not as sore. I feel its just a question of time. Iv just been to see my GP for a sick note, as i was due back in work today and couldnt face it. i asked him if it is likely that i may be pregnant even though i feel like af is going to arrive. He said 'if you feel like your going to start your period then its likely you will'. God what an ignorant little man. 

Even though i do feel its over i know from this site and from speaking to others that women can still get af symptoms when pregnant. He didnt ask if i was on any medication, which i am (cyclogest). What i wanted from him were words of wisdom.

Im hoping that im wrong but i know my own body and i feel im right. arghhhhhh i cant stand it .

hope everyone else is bearing up. its been an awful past few days and im praying for some positives .

love poppy


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi Josie 
Had a couple of days away , so only just seen your news . So so sorry & sending you ^group^ , it's so hard isn't it when you know an embie implanted but stopped growing early . I know I found it so hard last time & am terrified this may be going the same way . Will be glad when it's Fri 
Love to you 
Dolly zx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Dollyzx

When do u test? I am on my 3rd ivf attempt also. I also had a biochem pregnancy 2nd attempt!

Love Zoe.x


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

hi goils

poppy - i'm a bit the same.. i've had bloated tummy, various cramps and sore boobs since starting progesterone post-transfer, but this morning lying in bed was convinced the cramps were more period-like. finally had to get up (it's 5.10am here!) and did the toilet check, but nothing doing at this stage. i was told by my RE nurse that it is unlikely i'll get my period whilst taking crinone (the prog. suppositories) but who knows?! i also had a booster of pregnyl 5 days ago, so of course that means no hpt cause i'm sure it'll just pick up the boosted hcg numbers from that. roll on saturday...

v


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
just thought id see how you were all doing.
july wasnt a good time for me but i really hope there is lots of   in august.
josie-sorry to hear youre news.its soo devestating i know but please keep your faith.it will happen for us im sure.
i been fine.i was glad to be back at work in away.i just hope time flies by till i go for my 2nd attempt.
good luck to all girls testing this month


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Dolly,

Don't go down that road- its not a nice place!!!! Stay in positive land.... I know it is really hard but your numbers way more than doubled and I think you have a strong embie in there!!!! We are dealing with severe MF which may be at the root of our troubles!!! I'll be thinking of you and praying for nice healthy and strong numbers for you on Friday!!!

Poppy, there's nothing I can say but FORGET what your gyny said- he does not have a uterus, has never known what it feels like to expect or have a period and obviously has the bedside manner of a low level unfeeling thing...(would love to get more graphic but I think I should keep it clean....) Reading what you wrote ****** me off! How dare he?!!! It reminds me of the gyny we had to go to in order to get our insurance coverage. We went back for the second approval and when he asked what the outcome was of our first cycle, my DH innocently says, "well we had a positive but we lost it, now we will change the protocol." and the doc (chavunist) replies "well, if the womb cannot hold the child, why on earth would you change the protocol?- its not the fault of the medication" I was shocked! My DH took one look at me and immediately grabbed my hand to comfort me and maybe even keep me from lunging at him!! Now, I laugh at what this guy said to us- you have to laugh too!!!! 

Plenty of women have period like feelings and symptoms that start to go away. Did you do HCG shot? Remember that the HCG shot goes out of your body quicker than your body's natural HCG goes up. I just spoke to a friend of mine that told me when she was pregnant naturally, she started out with period like symptoms which completely disappeared almost right away and her breasts remained sore but not always- her symptoms came and went and she went on to have a textbook health pregnancy! Don't give up!

Vicki- you hang in there too- you guys are doing great during this gruelsome time!
Josie
xoxo
Will keep checkiing on ya


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Dolly

doh! Just seen your message b4 mine said Friday.

Good Luck

Zoe.x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Does anyone else get what feels like a stitch down one side? I have one ovary which is a bit grumbly (it's always playing up). I just hope it isn't waking up.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello all you brave girls,

I had ET (day 5) on 1st august, testing day is 11th august!!!!!!!!!!!

Stressed, terrified & excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any tips on how to calm down? as i'm going nuts already, 

Love & luck to you all, 

P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

hi girls

Josie, your a tower of strength thanks for your reply it made me . im not alone then in thinking that some doctors just have not got a bloody clue. It wasnt my gyne it was my GP. He obviously knows nothing about ivf. If i didnt know about this site and listened to him i would be devastated.I had the hcg shot 48hrs before ec. I didnt have the injection of pregnel after et. just the cyclogest thats because im prone to ohss. My first cycle of ivf i collected 32 eggs of which 28 fertilized. Well that was a waste of time as the hospital i was at did not check me and monitor me properly and after 4 fet all- and a change of hospital they found i had hydrosalphix in my tubes which can kill the embies. my tubes were clipped in March this year. So really im counting this attempt as my first one.

Its weird today im day 13 , im so so scared that af will arrive iv convinced myself she will so im waiting minute by bloody minute. I feel really slim for the first time in weeks (and im complaining). I dont know what to think. 
I may test tommorrow if she dosnt come first.

Hope your doing ok josie and taking care of yourself.

Vicki what day are you? hang in there try and keep busy. Says moi.

Hope everyone else is okay.

hi to pocahontas, good luck

love poppy.


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello everyone!

Hope you're all well - seems some folk are having a tortuous time of this terrible 2ww!!!! 

Hi Pocohontas - well done on your 2 blasts - what patience you have to wait that long!!!! We test the same day - and Zoe M - lets hope the 11th is a super lucky day for us all 

Hi Vicki - I'm in the same hemisphere as you! It's really cold here at the moment - I've even got chilblains on my toes!!! Good Luck zooming over the ditch to you!!!

Hi Flopsy - so so sorry to read your news.... hugs to you and your dh.... hope things get better soon ^cuddleup^

Well, I'm kind of in a dream - a numb dream - don't really know how to feel about all this, so just not really feeling anything! I've kidded myself with fake 'symptoms' so many times that I'm really trying to be sane this time. Hah!

Oh well, testing a week tomorrow - and not looking forward to it!!!!

Good luck everyone who's testing soon....

lots of love

Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Flopsy

Really sorry to hear your news. Haven't been able to face FF for a while - very down at the moment. Was really hoping the best for you.

My thoughts are with you and your dh.

love
luisa


----------



## JADEBEN (Jan 26, 2004)

i had 10 eggs collected on 26.07.04 8 fertilised & 2 transferred back on 29.07.04. I am on my 2ww & have been told to test in monday 09.08.04. Wishing everyone loads of love & luck.
Can management add my testing date onto the list with everyone else. thanxx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi all

Alice M and Pocohontas Lets hope all 3 of us get bfp on11th. Cannot believe 2ww is going sooooooooo slow!

Not many people posting on 2ww. where is everyone!

Zoe.x


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi girls, 

i dont know what the hell to think as iv just done a hpt and got a bfn. Im day 13 today counting the day of transfer as day 1 (is that right). I used clearblue and there wasnt even a faint line.
I suppose i should just accept it and move on.

will keep u posted

love poppy


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Poppy

I was told had to wait 14 days for hpt. two days longer than doing blood test.

I think at this stage you should of got a faint line but test again tommorow.

This is the hardest thing with fertility tx

Sorry

Take Care

Zoe.x


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hello girls ok to join you i had fet today 2 embies 1 at 3cell and 1 at 4 cell i test 17 aug. dont think i will test early this time it was a nightmare last time got neg then 2 very faint and then 1 bright pink line it was to much stress.
sarah c x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry to see your post Poppy, I hope tomorrow brings you a +ve and to Welshy too. It's not over yet.


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

hey there..

poppy - sorry to hear about the hpt.. but we'll wait to hear how it goes today. i'm at 9dp3dt.. one and a half days behind you (given the time difference).. i can't test because i had pregnyl 6 days ago.. probably a blessing in disguise methinks!

alice m - i'm an ex-wellingtonian, so i certainly remember how bloody cold it gets there at this time of year! where do you live?

i'm feeling pretty up today after a less than enjoyable day yesterday.. it's odd, i seem to alternate one day good, one day bad.. my only concern is that overnight i've grown two pimples which generally happens a few days pre-period. not sure if the progesterone would cause this or not..?

talk soon,
v


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi girls.

well its all over for me i should have known better than to rush out and buy a test. AF arrived about 2hrs after i tested. How bloody cruel.
Think dh was in more shock than me. I feel a bit numb at the minute but i will carry on. Its awful we all go through 2 months of treatment and the end result is this. 
Ill be back in a few months to try again and will pop in to see how your all getting on. Hope this board continues to have bfp and i wish you all the luck in the world.

This site has been a god send. Thank you all so much so your support.

love poppy


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Poppy

Sending you a massive hug - you are right the witch is very cruel.
Every time it goes pear shaped for me and she gets the better of me i swear my revenge - one day we'll kick her bony ass into orbit 

take care darling and i hope that next time you see her off good and proper

LB
X


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Dee, thank you so much for doing the list!  You're a star!!!!! 

Alice, Zoe and Claudine - Welcome to the 2ww  Good luck.

Flopsy - sounds like you had a bad few days with the water situation! Hope it's sorted.

jos123 - you have hcg levels early, there is hope, so good luck!

Hayley - really sorry that it didn't work this time, it's so hard when you think you might have done it and then............ (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))).

Liz, luisa, klm, ginger, joe33, - sorry that it's negative for you too.......... 

Dolly, Kiera and Clarky - congratulations! 

That's the july thread caught up with, will do August in a bit! So this is a half post at the moment! 

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th

ZoeM IVF ET - ?? Testing - 12th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Poppy, sorry to see your news, it's SO hard.

^group^ ^group^ ^group^

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Poppy really sorry to hear about the old witch yes i agree she is very cruel and def knows how to kick u when u r already very down 
take time and hope to see u back soon
lol
lou xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well as for me it is day 13 and my sore boobs have gone but have got the odd cramp and backache am trying to ignore it but not easy, have been busy scanning face for spots but nothing yet still time though!!
I am going to b testing tomorrow as i counted and 14 days is thurs if et is day 1 i cant wait any longer even though atleast whilst i dont know there is still that chance of a +.

hope any one else testing gets a nice +

catch u all later
lol
lou xx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Sue L et was 29th. day 3. testing 11th not 12.x

Really sorry Poppy. Hope u get a bfp next time.

hope everyone else is well. AliceM and Poco, my fellow testers how r u feeling?

Zoe.x


----------



## dayer66 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi All,

I don't post very often but I was just reading through these posts and the part about spots has caught my eye. I had a very strange period on the 20th July it was more like spotting. Previous to that I had had very bad pains in the genital area, since the spotting I have had cramps most days some are extremeley painful, a shooting pain in my left breast which comes and goes and the remainder of the time they are just plain sore I have also broken out in spots all over my face and neck not like usual spots but there like really bad sores. And i have been suffering with back ache and headaches most days and the occasional dizziness. This is very unusal for me as I my period symptons do not usually start until two weeks before my period is due which is the 19th August. I did a test on Monday and it was neg. I really do not know what to think my stomach is extremely swollen (it looks pregnant already) and it is hard and my chest hurts like hell. I keep telling myself that it is something else as I do not want to get my hopes up but I dont know what is going on. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Could it be anything else that I should worry about myabe a cyst or something?

Sorry about rambling on but I getting a little worried and anxious.

Love

Lisa


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Dayer66

Dont know what tx u r having and i am not a nurse but sounds like it could be ohss. might b worth going on 'ask a nurse'. However if u r in quite a bit of pain u should call yr doc immediately.

Zoe.x


----------



## dayer66 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi Zoe,

Please can you tell me what tx and ohss mean?

Sorry to be thick.

Lisa x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Lisa

u r not thick!

tx just means treatment and ohss mean ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome.

Love Zoe.x


----------



## dayer66 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi Zoe,

I am not on any treatment ast the moment, I am just going through blood tests to check my fertility at the moment. DH had a vasectomy reversal last year so we are just at the point of checking whats going on with us at the mo. I think that is why I am find ing it so hard to understand what is going on. My periods are normally dead on. I just feel completely crap at the mo.

Thanks for reply

Lisax


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you, my friends, for all the kind messages of support. The blood test yesterday confirmed our negative result.

We are going to take a breather and decided what to do in the future. 

Poppy - so very sorry to hear that AF arrived for you as well. Sending a big (((HUG))))

Wishing a BFP to all the girls testing now or shortly - Welshy, Lou, Georgia, Eliza, Cindy and Mandellen let's get those positives on the list!

With love from,


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Flopsy

So sorry it was not to be this time.

good luck 4 the future

love zoe.x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

^group^ 
to Flopsy and Poppy

I'm so sorry that things haven't worked out for you this time. Look after yourselves and try to get strong for next time.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Just a quick line to say wont need to test now as of today had a show which is slowly turning to old witch, i did a hpt which was a negative.
we r gutted as u can imagine but nothing we can do about it.
ok catch u all later
good luck to everyone left to test 
lol
lou xx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Lou f

I am sorry about yr news. U r test date isnt until fri though? Lets hope af stays away and then u get a bfp fri.

Take Care

Love Zoe.x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Lou I really hope this isn't over for you too. You've got another 36 hours before test date. Are you on progesterone supps? Maybe this is a different bleed to AF? Keeping up hope for you & Nemo yet...


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

I meant that I thought the supps kept AF away... I'm hoping so.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

I can't believe the days are going so slowly.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lou, am really hoping all hope is not lost. Thinking of you.

Zoe, i know how you feel. Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well after going nuts earlier in the week i'm now calmer but negative. Was extremely emotional, kept crying on monday & tuesday (day 6 & 7) & am worried all my stress affected the embies (freaked them out) + I'm sure i've got twinges down below, i know it could be psychological this makes it worse, why can't they invent a scan machine/test to test earlier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Impossible to keep my mind off IT, am going to get out & about tomorrow as so far have only pottered about. 

Keep sane girlies!

Love & empathy, P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi P 

know what u mean about pottering. wouldnt worry bout being a little stressed. If it maded that much difference i am sure that noone undergoing tx would get a +ive.


zoe.x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya thanks for kind words but it is def a BFN for me the  has arrived in full force, wish i could see a way through but cant at mo, all i do know is we will go again just as soon as we win the lottery or a nice relly decides they like us enough to give us there lolly !!
love and best wishes to u all
lol
lou x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi lou f

Am so sorry it didnt work out 4 u this time. U sound pos about another attempt. good on yer.

Good luck with yr next attempt.


Lots of love

Zoe.x


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

So sorry Lou, I know you must be feeling dreadful. The disppointment is terrible and the wicked witch seems to be extra evil after treatment.

If you're going through hell, keep going!

This was in my diary yesterday and I keep thinking of it.

Here's to a modest lottery win, enough to make your dream come true.

Take care of yourself


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

I hope the above comment on the lottery made sense. At the moment I don't seem to be able to set my sights too high, I just feel like a little bit of luck would be nice. That's all I ask...

So I hope you win a shedload of money Lou! Then you'd have extra left over.

Zoe & P,

Pottering is great! I haven't been doing any jobs in the evening not even the ironing and now I'm off to read in bed. Didn't sleep well last night. I have been crying at the drop of a hat for the last 3 weeks and have been mildly crampy since ET. I had a stitch on Monday and now it's crampy again. No idea what it all means but I'm going to blame it all on cyclogest.

A very kind lady posted that the stitch was a good sign. If nothing else it made me feel a lot better. And so the pyschological games go on... We're all getting close to the date now and it just gets harder and harder. I agree with Zoe that if the embies have stuck, they won't mind a bit of emotion. I reckon they're going to get a lot more of where that came from!

Hang in there everyone


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Lou, Flopsy and Poppy.. am so sorry to hear your news.. take care and give yourselves all the time you need to be sad and mad and bad..

Zoe, Alice and Poco.. stay away from those dang hpt's if you can.. 

As for me, I've been having cramps and twinges the whole time since et, but woke last night with a very period-like cramping.. lay in bed for a couple of hours scared to go to the loo and drafting my 'it didn't work this time folks' email and figuring out how to tell the man when he woke. Finally went to the loo and lo' and behold, nothing - not a single spot. Tell ya, this screws with yer head big time. I'm just trying to hang in there for two more days - I should know by this time Saturday.. 

Claudine, not sure when you're testing?

V


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Vikki,

U test Saturday?

and u havent done a test yet?

more willpower than me!


good luck   

Zoe.x


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Zoe..

yep, Satdee beta for me..

have almost gotten through another day - done sfa except hanging out on boards tho!

V


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Vikki

Tends to go quite slow when doing sfa doesnt it!


Zoe.x


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Z
are you going to test before you beta on the 11th? how many days post transfer will that be? i'll be 12dp3dt on saturday, counting the day after transfer as day 1..

V


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Vicki

Beta is due mon 9th but was told could do hpt 2 days l8r. I am gonna do a hpt on 9th if -ive i will then have a beta that day.

the reason y is my last attempt had a low pg level and i had to keep going back and it was a nightmare.

Hoping my hpt will give me an unmistakeable bfp!

  


Love Zoe.x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

v

9th will be 11 dpt

z


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

well, we'll both know soon then.. i'll post my result on this thread to make it easier to follow!


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

v

Ok dear

GOOD LUCK 4 SATURDAY!

z


----------



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Good morning ladies

Just to let you all know that I have done the hospital pregnancy test and it is positive!!! 

I have phoned care with the result and they informed me that I am actually 4.5 weeks pregnant (I will be 5 weeks on Monday!)  - I thought that I was only 2.5 weeks but apparently they take it from the day you started taking the tablets!

Anyway I wanted to thank you all for your support through the hardest 2 weeks of my life!! I have just got to get through the next 2 weeks until I have my first scan - I am sure that I will have to feed my habit of a few more hpt before then just to make sure!!

I am praying that all of you ladies that are due to test soon will have a positive result too.

Take care

Mandellen


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi you guys....

all this testing talk...testing times in more ways than one! Well done Vicki for not testing so far - you have an iron will!
It's good to know how many days past ET you're all testing cos I thought my date seemed quite early, but my test date is for bloods, like you Zoe. I had ET on Sat 31, and bloods are due on 11th. I was thinking I might do an hpt that morning so I had an inkling of the result before the dreaded phone call..... 
It doesn't help that I start a whole new job on Monday, so I might even not take any calls on my mobile on Weds cos I'd hate to find out whilst trying to impress my new employers.... (who, of course, don't know about all this!!!!) Oh it's all so tricky, ay?!
I actually BOUGHT 2 hpts yesterday, but I'm not even nearly tempted yet!!!!   Honest!!!

Vicki - a Wellingtonian - excellent! I live near Kelburn - we have a wonderful view of the harbour which is cool, but of course, we're perched on the side of a steep hill, which is not quite so cool! How come you're in Oz Will you be watching the rugby on Saturday?? (you might be a bit pre-occupied of course, being as it's test day and all....) Go the ABs!!!!! Are your loyalties divided now you're on the other side of the ditch, or are you still a true Kiwi?!!!! I can't talk really, cos I'm actually a Pom, but I'm here to stay (and have been here for 7 years), and I'm married to a Kiwi, so I'm nearly there!!!

Anyway, an antipodean interlude there.....!!!!!

GOOD LUCK to Vicki and all those testing very soon...... may all of our wishes come true.....  

lots of love

Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MANDELLEN AND DH!

HERES TO A HAPPY AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY

lots of love Zoe M .x


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Mandellen

Just read your post.... EXCELLENT EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!
Well done.... hope you have a very happy and healthy 8 and a bit months.....

CONGRATULATIONS

love
Alice
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Alice M

I have already tested loads. All -ive of course!

Think I am cracking up

Am getting really nervous as have been here twice b4.

Saw a really really faint line after 10 mins but as u r supposed to read after 3 mins could well b an evaporation line.

U r quite right not to test look what state I am in!

Zoe.x


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Zoe Zoe Zoe

Be strong!!!!! Don't do it!!!! It's too early!!!!

Are you having any symptoms/feelings? I'm not really , but then I know that I'm really good at imagining things, so I'm trying hard not to let my mind wander......

You've only got 3 or 4 days til your beta - it's not long to wait !!!!! You can do it!!!!

love
Al
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Mandellen & DH,

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lots of love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Alice

l know I know.

no symptoms at all. Bit of a stomach ache, hoping not af pains, but thats all.

The only good thing is that I am really pos this time. My 2nd attempt was not a good experience and was neg and stressed throughout.

Hopefully its our turn. 


love Zoe.x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

yours 2 p

Zoe.x


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Zoe & Alice, hiya, i'm also got official test date of 11th.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zoe, it's way too early to test, take no notice of that -ve
If you are cracking up i'm right there with you!

No real obvious symptoms for me, had twinges a few days ago but tummy now feels tight, i think this is because i'm tense all the time, am trying to relax but i'm not very good at it.

Felt optimistic earlier on in the week but now feeling negative. At the mo i just can't seem to find a balance between my emotions. Am probably going to my support group tonight (originally wasn't going to as i was going to 'rest' but since this is driving me insane i'm going to go. (Will mean a 30 minute drive there & back, fairly straight roads, do you think this will be ok?)

Love to all other testers, P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Sorry it's taken me a day to get back to you all! Rest of catch up here!

Vicki - welcome to the 2ww and FF! All the best for the 7th, you're nearly there now!

sarah c, Jadeben, Pochahontas, Tammy, Holly - welcome across too and wishing you lots of luck.

Pochahontas - what tx was it?

Lou f, Poppy and Flopsy - incredibly sorry that the old witch arrived and spoilt ((((((((((((((many hugs)))))))))))))).

Jos123 - really sorry to read the levels have gone down (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))).

Mandellen - many congrats to you and your dh  

Welshy - where are you?!  Hope you are doing OK with Morcambe and Wise? Thinking of you.

Thinking of you all as the 2ww is soooooooo incredibly hard as you search for symptoms and assess them!

Anyone heard from Sheboo?

Georgia - good luck for your test today! and Eliza and Cindy for tomorrow!

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th

Pochahontas ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## JADEBEN (Jan 26, 2004)

congratulations to mandellen, sorry to those who didnt get a + result & good luck to all those testing soon. ZoeM I had ET on the 29th & was told to test on the 9t do you think it will be too early? your test date is 2 days later?


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Jadeben

I Can do a beta test on 9th but i am a long way from my clinic so they said if u wait til11th u can do a hpt.

However I will do a hpt on 9th and if -ive will go to local gp and get beta done.

Were yrs day 3 embryos?

Sorry to confuse

good luck!

Zoe.x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

BFN for me, Morambe and Wise couldn't stay. Clinic wants me to test again tomorrow as I have not bled, more humiliation.
love Welshy and SteveXXXXXX


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Jan

Really sorry, my thoughts are with u and dh

love Zoe.x

L


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Welshy,

This is such an unfair business. So sorry to hear about M&W.

Hope that the clinic is kind and makes this as painless is possible. I also hope that you have an unexpected surprise. Hope that I am not being insensitive.

Thinking of you and your DH.

With love from,


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Flopsy, you are definately not being unkind.
We know it is unlikely to come back pos but if there is just a chance and it is offered we will take it.
Love
Welshy and SteveX


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi 
I'm completely new to ff. I have been obssessively reading alll the postings and trying to guess what my symptoms mean. I guess the answer to that is they could mean anything. I had IVF at the end of July, ET on the 27th and I am going mad waiting. Testing on Saturday, this seems soon relative to other people. I had a 5dET so maybe this makes a difference? I don't fell any temptation to do an hpt, I have seen too many BNF's!

So sorry to all the girls with negatives. I don't know if it is better to know or not but the waiting is just crazy.

Lynne1


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Lynne1

Does make a difference if u had blastocysts transferred coz they r that bit more advanced so they will implant quicker.

good luck 4 saturday!

Zoe.x


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Zoe,

Thanks for the reply. So is there supposed to be an improved chance with blastocytes? Also do you know if progesterone delays AF or if it will just appear when it wants to regardless of what I am shoving into my body?

Lynne1


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Lynne

Yes v. good pg% with blasts as mimics what happens naturally(normally by the time the embryo has travelled down the tube and into the womb it is at blastocyst stage).

Yes progesterone can delay a period.

Take Care

Zoe.x


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Flopsy &Welshy, sorry to see your posts, so wish all girls could get a +ve each time.

Hi Lynne, i also had day 5 embryos put back, there is a slightly higher % chance but i really think it's down to luck, i've seen too many posts to think any other way. Your test date looks about right to me, BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jadeben, BEST OF LUCK TO YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sue, i had IVF. Thanks for adding me to the list!

Don't know much about the progesterone, when -ve result some girls seem to get AF before test date & with others it comes on time or delayed.

Have any of you girls got any frozen embryos(snowbabies)?

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Zoe,

That should make me feel more positive, however it feels like AF is going to erupt at any moment. It's pretty ironic that early pg symptoms can exactly mimic AF symptoms.

Ho hum, not much to do but wait and obsess about every twinge for a bit longer.

Lynne1


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Pocahontas,

They froze some of my embryos, not sure how many actually but could be as many as 8. I need to check on this. I guess that is some comfort if this cycle doesn't work - at least there should be less stabbing of one's self with a FET.

Lynne


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Jan.. so sorry about your littlies.. but as you say, it's worth hanging onto that sliver of hope for a just a little longer.

Madellen, congrats.. that IS good news!

Lynne - good luck for Saturday, I'll be thinking of you. Well, actually, I'll be thinking of me, but you know what I mean, non!

I woke this morning with less sore (.)(.)'s.. hope it's not a sign that everything is winding down...

Alice - a new job and a beta result - eek! Is there anyway you can arrange to call them late afternoon and take off early from work?

Hang in there everyone!

V


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

my (.)(.) are also less sore than they were earlier, but my abdominal cramps are getting worse - they are worst in the morning.

Vicki, I'm sending you (and me) a few positive vibes for the 7th!

Lynne


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Did another test this morning but was -ive, however after about 5 mins ( test said to wait 3 ) there was a really faint line. Am always doing this dont know y as I know it doesnt mean n e thing!


Lynne1 and Vicki

1 more day to go!!!!!!

Hope u both get bfp!

Love Zoe.x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Dollyxz or is it zx? and Cindy.


Good luck 4 today.

Am thinking of u.


Zoe.x


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

zoe, zoe, zoe... it's too early love! try and hang on until wednesday if you can.. 

v


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=11110

Love Sue
xxx


----------

